# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) شروحات :  طـريـقة عـمـل روت لـ Xperia arc S ICS

## mohamed73

آلسلآام عليكم ورحمة آللـه وبركآتـه ..  آخبآركــم يآلغآلين آن شآء آللـه آلجـميع بخـير ؟   آليوم رآح آقدملكـم طريقة عمل روت لـ  Xperia arc S مـن دون فـتح آلبوت لودر ..  وبمــوضوعي هذآ حآولــت آبســط آلشــرح بشكل كــبير .. لكــي يســفيد منه آلمبتدئين بشكــل آفضل ..  مـــلآحـــظـــه : آنــآ لــست مســؤل عــن آي عطب يــصيــب جهآزكـ ..   نبدآ بآسم آللــه ..   1- آول شي تآكد آنك مفــعل ( تصــحيح USB ) آعدآدآت >> خيــآرآت آلمطــورين >> تــصحيح USB       2- فــعل خيــآر آلسمآح بآلــتطبيقآت آلـمجهوله ..  آعدآدآت >> آلآمــآن >> مـصآدر مجــهوله .. حــط عليهآ صــح      3- حــط مدة سكــون آلشآاشــه 10 دقــآئق ..  آعـدآدآت >> آلــشآاشـه >> آلســكون .. 10 دقــآئق      4- آشــبك آلـ USB بآلجهآز وبآلكمبــيوتر ..  5- تـآكد آن رقــم آلآنــشآء 4.1.A.0.562  آعدآدآت >> حول آلهآتف >> رقــم آلآنشآء      6- حمل هذآ آلمــلف هــنــآ بعدين آفتح آلملف وآنسخ آلمــلفآت آللــي جوآه وحــطهن على ســطح آلمكــتب ..  7- آضغـط مرتــين على مــلف Runme << آللي نســخنآه على سطح آلمكتب ..     8- آول مآيشتغل آلــبرنآمج رآح تطلــعلــك هــآلنآفذه ..     آضــغط آي زر بآلكــيبورد بـــس عشآن يشتــغل ..   9- رآح تلآحــظ آن آلجــوآل بدآ يعيد آلتــشغيل آكثر مــن مره .. وبيطول مــعــك شوي ..  وآذآ خلص رآح يكتبلــك ALL DOWN يــعني ضبط مــعك ..  مثل آللي بآلصــوره ..    10- وبآلنهآيه صورة آلقرصــآن ..     وبآلنــهآيه آتمــنى آكون قدمــت ولو آلقــليل لهذآ آلمنتدى آلرآئع ولآعضأئه آلمحــترمين .. منقول  للفائدة

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي

----------


## anaim

أنا جربتها في sony ericson x10i و تمت بنجاح 
مشكووووووووووووووورررررر

----------


## sawa2009

مشكور اخي

----------


## camcam

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## elghanaam

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## hafeez91

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## تمور

ربنا يزيدك من علمة

----------

